# Just for fun, Critique This Buck



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tell me what you think of Diesel, my new Max Boer Goats buck! ( no spots are not a con!!! LOL) :roll: :lol: He does have 1 spot on his front leg, and a star on his face!!! :shades: I believe he was born in Feb.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

His scrotum looks off? I dont know if it's just the picture or the lighting but he looks like he's got a mini pair on his big pair? All the bucks I've seen have had smooth sacks.
Otherwise he is very verryyyy pretty I love black boers.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Nice n' wide
-Good blending of shoulder to neck
-Good brisket
-Good legs
-Looong ears! :grin:

Cons:
-I'd like to see more shoulder to him
-Steep rump
-Seems potbellied


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol, he has a bald spot on his scrotum so it looks funny right now! And he's had a big hay belly since before I got him :wink: As for steep rump, he is have a bit steep, but not as bad as it looks in the pic, (wasn't behaving) I think when he's older he'll have a lot more mass in the shoulder and everywhere! I just love him hlala: He's my work in progress!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So being a dairy person myself, I have no clue what I'm looking for. Can someone please explain the basics for me?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, if Cross Road Boers, Toth boer goats or Nancy d comes on they can explain a hole lot better than me!

I guess it would be kind of like dairy, but boers are bred for meat and mass.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We... I mean I need a 'Learning to Critique Boers' thred!!! That would be so fun!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice boy! Max has some nice goats! He's definitely nice and wide. And yes, love the ears! 

With Boers (since they are meat breed) you want lots of muscle mass/meat. This guy isn't super impressive with his mass or muscling... but not too bad. A few other things to look for in Boers are length of body (same with dairy?) lots of bone, width in the front/rear and all the way down the back, level top, roman nose, long twist and big hip.

As with dairy goats, correct legs and strong pasterns are good too.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That makes sense, thanks Victoria!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a pic I got off the web of an older buck with great mass just for you Emma!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy moly..I wonder if he has trouble breeding the does, with all that weight on his front end?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> Here's a pic I got off the web of an older buck with great mass just for you Emma!


Ooooh! I LOVE Duke! I wish I could find some straws from him!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love him too! He's a beast!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's another pic of Diesel from the top!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

I do have to say, do not judge hay looking belly's, he is young, when they are full it appears that way. 
Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think if I can get him some flat rumped does, their kids will be awesome!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just weighed him, he's 5 months and 75#!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not bad.


----------

